# شباب..بنات..ممكن ندردش شوية مع بعض ؟!!



## Coptic MarMar (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*أزيـــــــــــــــ:smil16:ــــــــــــكم 

من زمان مش دردشت معاااااكم فى موضوع كده 

نفسى فى موضوع يكون فى ضحايااااااا وخنااااااق وكده بقى ههههه

ارجوووكم حققوا لى رغبتى 30: هههههه

نتكلم جد بقى وسؤاااااااااالى فى الموضوع الدردشة ده موجهه 

للجنسين البنات والولاد يعنى وجهااااااا لوجه :smil16:

هبتدى بالشباب...

أيه رأيكم فى البنات فى وقتنا ده ؟ وياترى ايه الصورة اللى بتتمنى تشوفهم عليها ؟

ونفس السؤال للبناااااانيت..

أيه رأيكم فى الشباب فى الوقت ده ؟ وياترى ايه الصورة اللى بتتمنى تشوفهم عليها ؟

أحب أشوووووف أرااااااااائكم واشوف دم كمان :hlp: هههههه*​


----------



## zama (11 ديسمبر 2008)

انا اتمنى اشوف البنت صاحبة الفكر الناضج بمعنى
انه لم يكن كل اهتمامها منصب على جمال المظهر رغم اهميته الشديدة ولكن جمال المظهر اللائق بالمسيحية ...من ناحية اخرى تهتم بتثقيف نفسها فى مجالات الحياة اى تعليم لغة او اثنين مثلا....
تعليم طرق كيفية إدارة الحوار المثالى الجيد... تعليم قواعد الاتيكيت مش معنى كلامى فى الجزئية دى 
ان اخواتى البنات لم يكن لديهم ذوء انا لا اقصد ذلك نهائيا ولكنى لكى يكونوا اكثر جمالا لان .....جمال الاخلاق فى التعامل يعكس جوهر البنت الحقيقى ...
من الممكن ان تؤثر البنت فى نفوس الناس وتترك بصمة جيدة بشخصيتها  وذلك اكثر من تأثيرها بجمالها الشكلى...
والرابط ده انا وضحت فيه رايئ المتواضع بالنسبة لملابس البنات
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68334
شكرا ليكى جدا على الموضوع الرائع دة


----------



## vetaa (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا بطه على الموضوع*

*الاولاد الحمدلله بقيوا زى الفل*
*طبعا مش الكل ودايما لكل قاعده شواز*

*ولو كان رايك انتى حلو فيهم*
*مكنتيش نزلتى موضوع فارس الاحلام دة*
*وابقى قابلينى ان شاء الله*
*هههههههههههه*


----------



## متيكو (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا عالموضوع انا احب البنت الي تهتم ابنفسها وبدراستها اكثر شي وماتكون متكبرة لآن التكبر احقر شي ولا شنو رايكم*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2008)

يا مناقشاتك الجميله يا مرمر
بصى يا ستى الولاد دلوقتى فى الوحش والحلو بس الوحشين كتروا اوى وهما الى باينين
وعيزاهم يعقلوا ويفكروا صح ومايبقوش طايشين 
وعايزة اسمع رايك يا جميل فيهم​


----------



## kalimooo (11 ديسمبر 2008)

1)لو قلت بانني لا اهتم للجمال ستكذبني عيني وقلمي ورسمي........

2)انما اعترف بان الجمال لا يكفي فالجمال الداخلي بذات اهمية الجمال
الخارجي لا بل اهم لان الخارجي يوما" ما سيزول مع تقدم السن فيبقى الجمال
الاخر ....
3) جمال ثالث ان تكون مسيحية حقيقية وليس بالعماد فقط ,ان تمارس تعاليم
الكنيسة ,لا اقول قديسة انما الى حد ما........
لانه حسب اعتقادي كل بيت لا يدخله الرب يسوع سينهار ليس بالضرورة
ان يؤدي الى طلاق ممكن مشاكل مستمرة وهذا اقوى من الطلاق..
فالبيت الذي يبنى على الرمل سينهار عند اول عاصفة ..
والذى يبنى على الصخرة هو الذي يدخله الرب هنا اعتقد مهما حدث
حتما سيكون الرب حاضر سيتدخل بينهما ويتنازلا لبعضهما.................


marmar_maroo موضوع يحتاج الى صفحات لكني سأكتفي بذلك
يكفيك كدة اختي ههههههههههههه 
موضوع رائع
سلام المسيح



​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*اية المواضيع الجامدة دي يا بت يا مرمر يا عسولة انتي
انا يا ستي احب ان الشاب يكون  راجل يتحمل المسؤلية ويكون جد في تفكيرة 
ويكون عندة ارادة حديدية وطموح ولة هدف في حياتة 
كفاية كدة لحسن الموضوع دة يحتاج صفحات 
مرسي مرمر​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*ااااااااااه مرمر ربنا يستر
بصي انا اول ماشوفت اسمك علي الموضوع
قولت ربناااااااا يستتتتتتتتر
المهم انا شايف ان البنات بدأوا ينقرضوا هما والشباب 
برضه وبقي موجود كتيييييير اشباه البنات
و no comment​*


----------



## Rosetta (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*ايه المواضيع الجامدة ديه يا مرمر...
الجواب بالنسبة لشباب الايام دي بتمنى الاقي فيهم الرجولة و حس المسؤولية و الضمير .. لانه بعض الشباب مش الكل بيفتقدوا دا الاشي*


----------



## فادية (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا هقول رأي في الاتنين يا مرمر عشان الدم يوصل للركب ودمي يتهدر بقا وجوزي يا يلحقني يا ميلحقنييييييييييييييش*
*الاتنين شباب وبنات ربنا يكون فعونهم تايهين في كم ونوع التكنلوجيا الي لحست عقلهم وغيرت مفاهيمهم اكيد طبعا مش الكل بس النسبة الاكبر *
*من النوع دا *
*معلش محدش يزعل مني بس دي الحقيقة:smi411:*​


----------



## mero_engel (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*مش عارفه يا مرمر هو سؤال صعب*
*بس بحس انه مفيش شباب واعي *
*اكيد طبعا في كتيرررر كويسين *
*بس السيئه بتعم *
*وربنا يستر واطلع سلميه من الموضوع دا *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 ديسمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> انا اتمنى اشوف البنت صاحبة الفكر الناضج بمعنى
> انه لم يكن كل اهتمامها منصب على جمال المظهر رغم اهميته الشديدة ولكن جمال المظهر اللائق بالمسيحية ...من ناحية اخرى تهتم بتثقيف نفسها فى مجالات الحياة اى تعليم لغة او اثنين مثلا....
> تعليم طرق كيفية إدارة الحوار المثالى الجيد... تعليم قواعد الاتيكيت مش معنى كلامى فى الجزئية دى
> ان اخواتى البنات لم يكن لديهم ذوء انا لا اقصد ذلك نهائيا ولكنى لكى يكونوا اكثر جمالا لان .....جمال الاخلاق فى التعامل يعكس جوهر البنت الحقيقى ...
> ...



*شكراااااااا يامينا لمشاركتك ...

وطبعااا معاك حق فى كلامك كله وان الجمال جمال الاخلاق 

بس أنا قصدى فى السؤال رأك فى البنت خلاص الايام اللى احنا بنعيشها دى  *​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*بصى يامرمر ياجامد انت مش عارفة ليه بحس ان تلات تربع

الولاد كدة فرافير 

بتوع مامى وبابى واخواتى بيفطروا كل يوم زبادى

بجد ومطلتعين كدا فى كل مكان مش بيعرفوا غير المعاكسات وبس ومدايقة خلق ربنا 

ولا ايه اول يوم افتاتح حاجة يالهوى تلاقيهم متجمعين كلهم متقوليش بيوزعوا لحمة 

ولا لبسهم اليومين دول بجد مستفز انا بقعد اضحم وممكن اعلق عليه ولا تصريح شعرهم 

ييييييييييييييع مقرفة يلا بقى كفاية كدة بدل ما تقولى عليا يا رحمان يارحيم 


اما بقى الى نفسى فيه يكون راجل كدة قد المسؤلية ويقدر كل شى واولهم حبى ليه ​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 ديسمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *بصى يامرمر ياجامد انت مش عارفة ليه بحس ان تلات تربع
> 
> الولاد كدة فرافير
> 
> ...




*انا معاكي يا انجي ان الكلام ده مقرف
بس هم دول اصلا عبارة عن ناس
عندهم نقص.. معدومين الشخصية
بيقلدوا وخلاص...
بس مش كل الكلام اللي قولتيه صح..
لانهم مش كلهم طبعا كده...
وزي مافي ولاد كده فيه بنات كده.وكده..
واكتر شذرااااااااا
بجد ببقي نفسي امسك البنت اولع فيها...
لكن مقدرش لاني لو عملت كده الشارع كله هيتجمع علي
واحد بس يجاملوا البنت فيه.. وتلبسني قضية..
والشعب بيحب يخدم ولا ايه رأيك؟؟​*


----------



## go love (14 ديسمبر 2008)

اولا تحياتـــــى لصاحبة الموضوع مرمر  على الموضوع الجامد جدا دة
واديكي هتنفذى خناقة عنيفة بينى وبين الاخت المباركة انجي والاستاذة فادية
على كلامهم الجميل جدا عن شباب اليوم


عمتن انسة العزيزة  انجى اسمحيلي 
 فى حاجة اسمها مراحل المرهقة لحد النضوج والرجولة
واللي انتى اتكلمتي عليهم دو ل اكتريتهم لو مكنش  كلهم  فى مرحلة المرهقة اللي احنا بنقول عليها الشباب يعنى فترة الدراسة كلها  بيكونو لسة  فى مرحلة بناء الشخصية
وبيكونو اكتر مؤلدين 
والسبب لانهم لسة لم تتم بناء شخصيتهم

وبالنسبة للمعاكسة معلش اديكي قلتى القممير
يعنى هما غصبن عنهم حد يشوف قمر ماشى وميعاكسهوش
انتى عارفة بيدرسو فى المانيا حاجة اسمها فن المعاكسة
صدقينى بجد
 فـــــــــــــــــ لما تحبى تتعرفي على شباب اليوم اعرفيهم ما بعد الدراسة وموجهة الحياة الصعبة هل هما قد المسؤليا ولا لسة فرفير زى متفضلتى وقلتى
وعلى فكرة احب اقولك ان كتير من الشباب بيشتغل وهو بيدرس فى زمنا دة بتاع تامر وشرين


وبالنسبة لاستاذة فادية 
هى قالت عن الجنسين اللي التكنولوبيا لحست عقلنا
انا عن راي ومع احترامي لرايك طبعا
احنا احسن جيل عشان من حسن حظنا فى الاختراعات االجامدة جدا دية 
النت والموبايل والدش
المهم حسن الاستخدم


 ولولا الانترنت مكنتيش دخلتى منتدى الكنتيسة واتعرفتى على اصدقاء ليكى هنا
*وبالنسبة لاجابتى لسؤالك 
انا مش هعيب على بنات اليوم( اللي عايزين كل حاجة بالكهربة
ومش قدرة حتى تخدم نفسها تقوم ازاى ببناء وخدمة ورعاية اسرة باكملها) 
بس حقيقي فتاتى فى احلامي فقط 
ولو احتجت ان اوصف او اتخيل فيها 
فهحتاج من الوصف الف وصف ومن الخيال الف خيال وخيال*


*بقدم اعتذراتى على كلامي لو ضايق حد
تقبلي مروري الرخم 
go love*


----------



## monygirl (14 ديسمبر 2008)

اية بس المناقشات الجامدة دى بس يامرمر بصى ياستى بالنسبة للشباب فية الكويس والمش كويس بس المشكلة انى الجانب الى مش كويس هو الاكتر والاغلبية والظاهر كمان ودى حاجة صعبة دة بيدى الواحد فكرة انهم كلهم كدة قليل اوى ماتلاقى حد كويس .ميرسى اوى على المناقشة الحلوة دى يامرمر


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*

go love قال:



اولا تحياتـــــى لصاحبة الموضوع مرمر  على الموضوع الجامد جدا دة
واديكي هتنفذى خناقة عنيفة بينى وبين الاخت المباركة انجي والاستاذة فادية
على كلامهم الجميل جدا عن شباب اليوم


اه مش عارفة ليه حاسة ان فيه دم هيتطاير​عمتن انسة العزيزة  انجى اسمحيلي 
 فى حاجة اسمها مراحل المرهقة لحد النضوج والرجولة
واللي انتى اتكلمتي عليهم دو ل اكتريتهم لو مكنش  كلهم  فى مرحلة المرهقة اللي احنا بنقول عليها الشباب يعنى فترة الدراسة كلها  بيكونو لسة  فى مرحلة بناء الشخصية
وبيكونو اكتر مؤلدين 
والسبب لانهم لسة لم تتم بناء شخصيتهم

صدقنى فى رجالة كبار العن من كدة وبالنسبة للمعاكسة معلش اديكي قلتى القممير
يعنى هما غصبن عنهم حد يشوف قمر ماشى وميعاكسهوش

لا صدقنى الوحش بيتعاكس والحلو بيتعاكس 
انتى عارفة بيدرسو فى المانيا حاجة اسمها فن المعاكسة
صدقينى بجد
 فـــــــــــــــــ لما تحبى تتعرفي على شباب اليوم اعرفيهم ما بعد الدراسة وموجهة الحياة الصعبة هل هما قد المسؤليا ولا لسة فرفير زى متفضلتى وقلتى
وعلى فكرة احب اقولك ان كتير من الشباب بيشتغل وهو بيدرس فى زمنا دة بتاع تامر وشرين



انا عارفة ده كويس بس بردة ده ميمنعش انهم فى الاجازات بيعملوا كدة وحجتهم بنروق عن  نافسنا 
وبالنسبة لاستاذة فادية 
هى قالت عن الجنسين اللي التكنولوبيا لحست عقلنا
انا عن راي ومع احترامي لرايك طبعا
احنا احسن جيل عشان من حسن حظنا فى الاختراعات االجامدة جدا دية 
النت والموبايل والدش
المهم حسن الاستخدم


 ولولا الانترنت مكنتيش دخلتى منتدى الكنتيسة واتعرفتى على اصدقاء ليكى هنا
وبالنسبة لاجابتى لسؤالك 
انا مش هعيب على بنات اليوم( اللي عايزين كل حاجة بالكهربة
ومش قدرة حتى تخدم نفسها تقوم ازاى ببناء وخدمة ورعاية اسرة باكملها) 
بس حقيقي فتاتى فى احلامي فقط 
ولو احتجت ان اوصف او اتخيل فيها 
فهحتاج من الوصف الف وصف ومن الخيال الف خيال وخيال


بقدم اعتذراتى على كلامي لو ضايق حد
تقبلي مروري الرخم 
go love

أنقر للتوسيع...

​*
يلا عاوزة اشوف الدم


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 ديسمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *ميرسى يا بطه على الموضوع*
> 
> *الاولاد الحمدلله بقيوا زى الفل*
> *طبعا مش الكل ودايما لكل قاعده شواز*
> ...



*العفوووو ياوزة أنتى :t30:

ههههههه سيحى لى كمان وكمان يافتوت ياختى :smil8:

لا ومش هقابلك وهش بقى يابت من هنا *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 ديسمبر 2008)

متيكو قال:


> *شكرا عالموضوع انا احب البنت الي تهتم ابنفسها وبدراستها اكثر شي وماتكون متكبرة لآن التكبر احقر شي ولا شنو رايكم*



*أكييييييد طبعا يا متى معاك حق التكبر صفة مش حلوة أبدا 

ميرسى لمشاركتك يافندم *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> يا مناقشاتك الجميله يا مرمر
> بصى يا ستى الولاد دلوقتى فى الوحش والحلو بس الوحشين كتروا اوى وهما الى باينين
> وعيزاهم يعقلوا ويفكروا صح ومايبقوش طايشين
> وعايزة اسمع رايك يا جميل فيهم​



*يا جااااااامد ياكوكى...

كويس ان محدش من الولاد شاف مشاركتك دى أحسن كانت هتبقى حوسة ياختى هههه

ميرسى ياقمر  *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> 1)لو قلت بانني لا اهتم للجمال ستكذبني عيني وقلمي ورسمي........
> 
> 2)انما اعترف بان الجمال لا يكفي فالجمال الداخلي بذات اهمية الجمال
> الخارجي لا بل اهم لان الخارجي يوما" ما سيزول مع تقدم السن فيبقى الجمال
> ...



*مممممممممم..

جميلة خالص المواصفات اللى كاتبها دى ياكليم 

بس انا سؤالى ايه رأيك فى بنات النهارده مش المواصفات اللى نفسك تلاقيها 

صدقنى فعلا اتمنى انه يكون فى حبنات كما ذكرت كده

ميرسى ليك يافندم
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اية المواضيع الجامدة دي يا بت يا مرمر يا عسولة انتي
> انا يا ستي احب ان الشاب يكون  راجل يتحمل المسؤلية ويكون جد في تفكيرة
> ويكون عندة ارادة حديدية وطموح ولة هدف في حياتة
> كفاية كدة لحسن الموضوع دة يحتاج صفحات
> مرسي مرمر​*



*وأنتى شايفة ده فى شباب النهارده ؟

مش فهمتى سؤااااااالى :smil8: 

عموما ميرسى ياحبيبتى لمشاركتك  *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *ااااااااااه مرمر ربنا يستر
> بصي انا اول ماشوفت اسمك علي الموضوع
> قولت ربناااااااا يستتتتتتتتر
> المهم انا شايف ان البنات بدأوا ينقرضوا هما والشباب
> ...



*اااااااااه فعلا ربنا يستر على ناس كده :11azy:

ههههه ماشى ياعم انت وهش بقى ويارب تنقرض مع اللى انقرضوا :t30: *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 ديسمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *ايه المواضيع الجامدة ديه يا مرمر...
> الجواب بالنسبة لشباب الايام دي بتمنى الاقي فيهم الرجولة و حس المسؤولية و الضمير .. لانه بعض الشباب مش الكل بيفتقدوا دا الاشي*



*فعلاااااا ياروز بجد معاكى حق..

أكتر حاجة بيفتقداه الشباب ومن الجنسين هى تحمل المسئووووولية 

ميرسى ياحبيبتى نورتينى بمشاركتك ياقمر *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 ديسمبر 2008)

فادية قال:


> *انا هقول رأي في الاتنين يا مرمر عشان الدم يوصل للركب ودمي يتهدر بقا وجوزي يا يلحقني يا ميلحقنييييييييييييييش*
> *الاتنين شباب وبنات ربنا يكون فعونهم تايهين في كم ونوع التكنلوجيا الي لحست عقلهم وغيرت مفاهيمهم اكيد طبعا مش الكل بس النسبة الاكبر *
> *من النوع دا *
> *معلش محدش يزعل مني بس دي الحقيقة:smi411:*​



*ههههههه لا متقلقيش يافادية حتى لو جوزك ملحقكيش

انا موجووودة معاكى اهو 30: هههههه

ياااااااا جامد انت فعلا جبت المختصر المفييييييييد 

بجد الله يخرب بيت التكنولوجيا ضيعتنا ولسه كمان 

ربنا يستر علينا :11azy:

ميرررررررسى يافتوش  *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 ديسمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *مش عارفه يا مرمر هو سؤال صعب*
> *بس بحس انه مفيش شباب واعي *
> *اكيد طبعا في كتيرررر كويسين *
> *بس السيئه بتعم *
> *وربنا يستر واطلع سلميه من الموضوع دا *​



*ميررررررررسى يامرمورة يا اوختى 

وبعدين مش تخافى انا معاكى اهووووو :smil16:

*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 ديسمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *بصى يامرمر ياجامد انت مش عارفة ليه بحس ان تلات تربع
> 
> الولاد كدة فرافير
> 
> ...



*هههههههههه طيب واشمعنا بيفطروا زبادى بقى ؟

لالا يا انجى انا مش معاكى فى نقطة الفرافير دى خالص 

لان فى فعلا كتير منهم مش كده والحق يتقااااااال 

بابى ومامى ده بيبقى ذووووق يا اوختى والزبادى بقى دايت ههههههه

معاااااكى بقى انا فى اللبس ولا الشعر حقيقى الواحد بيشوف نماذج شبابية غريبة فعلا !!

عارفة مرة شفت ولد لابس شميص روز ( عديهااا ) بس بجد بقى اللى لااااااا يمكن 

تعديه انه يصبر شعره من قدام بنفس اللون !!!! بجد حاجة فظيعة جدا :smil8:

ميرسى ياجيجى نورتينى ياقمر*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 ديسمبر 2008)

go love قال:


> اولا تحياتـــــى لصاحبة الموضوع مرمر  على الموضوع الجامد جدا دة
> *وبالنسبة لاجابتى لسؤالك
> انا مش هعيب على بنات اليوم( اللي عايزين كل حاجة بالكهربة
> ومش قدرة حتى تخدم نفسها تقوم ازاى ببناء وخدمة ورعاية اسرة باكملها)
> ...




*ميرررررررسى يافندم...

ليه مرورك رخم بالعكس ده رأيك الشخصى وحدش يقدر يلومك عليه 

وانا معاك فى ان البنات كده الايام دى بس ده بيرجع للتربية فى البيت بقى 

مش عيب على البنت كده انتوا بتظلمووووووووها 

لان لو علموها فى البيت تحمل المسئولية وازاى تقدر تعتمد على نفسها وتعمل كل حاجة بنفسها 

عمرها ما هتكون زى مانت قلت كده 

وعنصر المسئولية ده انا شايفة ان فعلا الجنسين بيفتقدووووووووه جدا جدا 

ميرسى يافندم لمرورك ونورتينى بمشاركتك الجميلة*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 ديسمبر 2008)

monygirl قال:


> اية بس المناقشات الجامدة دى بس يامرمر بصى ياستى بالنسبة للشباب فية الكويس والمش كويس بس المشكلة انى الجانب الى مش كويس هو الاكتر والاغلبية والظاهر كمان ودى حاجة صعبة دة بيدى الواحد فكرة انهم كلهم كدة قليل اوى ماتلاقى حد كويس .ميرسى اوى على المناقشة الحلوة دى يامرمر



*ميررررررررسى يا مونى ياحببيبتى 

نورتى الموضوع برأيك ياقمر  *​


----------



## farou2 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *أزيـــــــــــــــ:smil16:ــــــــــــكم
> 
> بنعمت الرب بخير ​
> من زمان مش دردشت معاااااكم فى موضوع كده
> ...




 في مواقفها وغير معاندة وشكراً للسؤال 
تحياتي لك وللشقاوة​تحياتي لك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*ياااااااااااااااااجامد يا مرمر يا بتاع الاسئلة انت 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بصى يا ستى انا رأيى فى الشباب اليومين دول بص طبعاااااااا مش كلهم
ان الشباب معظمهم بقى فافى وعايزين يتسلوا بالبنات 
وبتمنى يبقوا رجااااااااااااالة بجد بجد 
شكرا يا مارو على السؤال كفاية عليكى كده:d​*


----------



## totaagogo (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*راااااااااااااااائع يا مرمر بصى يا ستى الولاد الايام دى مش عارفة مالهم بقوا قليل اوى لما تلاقى حد فيهم جد ويعرف يتحمل المسؤلية بس طبعا مش كلهم بس المعظم كده والبنات بردوا بقى تفكيرهم جديد وغير عقلانى ( الحق يتقال بردوا ) 
عموما مفيش حد بيفضل على حاله وربنا يحرسنا ​*


----------



## سمير ماهر فهيم (15 يناير 2009)

انا احب البنت اللى تخالى بالها من نفسها ومن الانسان اللى هيرتبط بها وتحفظ عليها وربنا يكون مع بنات المسيح لان العيون عليهم انتو طبعا فاهمين


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (15 يناير 2009)

> *أيه رأيكم فى البنات فى وقتنا ده ؟*



بصى هو اكيد مش كل الناس زى بعض بس بنسبة 70 % من البنات بقوا تفكيرهم غريب 

انا بتكلم بصراحة ومن غير زعل ( المادة و التقليد الاعمى ) لاى حد وعدم رضا بالواقع اللى عايشة فيه 

البنت بقت ظاهرة ملحوظة و صدقينى البنت اللى هى بتأثر على صاحبتها و من اهم المشاكل دى 

الفيس البوك و الهاى فايف و الحاجات دى 

بالنسبة لمشكلة اللبس قداسة البابا قال قبل كدة  لشاب سأله  على الموضوع ده قاله ما تبصش 

بس انا شايف ان احنا مش فى مجتمع لوحدينا يعنى حتى لو احنا ولاد ربنا كلنا ما بصيناش فى 

غيرنا وممكن ما يكتفيش بالبص بس

بالنسبة للارتباط ف 80 % من البنات ماعندهمش القدرة على تحمل المسئولية او مشاركة الطرف

 الاخر  يعنى من الاخر لازم يكون واحد جاهز




> *وياترى ايه الصورة اللى بتتمنى تشوفهم علي*




السؤال ده صعب لان كل بنت ليها شخصيتها و صعب انى اجاوب 

عليه بس اتمنى انهم يفكروا كويس قبل ما يقلدوا او يمشو ورا اى جديد 

*وربنا يباركك و موضوع جميل جدا*​


----------



## ميرنا (15 يناير 2009)

احلى حاجة فينا دايما بنشوف عيوب غيرنا مش عيوبنا يعنى البنات بيطلعو القطط الفطسانة فى الشباب والشباب يطلعو القطط الفطسانة فى البنات

المشكلة فى التربية بصراحة من الاول كشباب او بنات يعنى انا شوفت منظر كان غريب جدااا بنسبالى بنت انسة ماشية لابسة مينى جيب وماشية جنب مامتها ام ديمقراطية جداا دى لو بنتى افرمها ولا اطلعة كداا 
شباب صدقينى فى الكويس والمحترم جداا بس احنا مش بناخد بالنا غير من العيوب لانها بتعم زى ما بيقولو


----------



## داريااه (16 يناير 2009)

بصوا يا جماعة انا من راي فادية في الكلام دة كله..بس نفسي ومنى عيني اني اشوف راجل بيهتم بمشاعر البنت اللي بيحبها اكتر مما يهتم بجل الشعر اللي هو بيحطه او الجينز اللي بيلبسه..نفسي اشوف شاب عاقل رزين..بس لااااااااااااا  الشباب من النوع دة انقرضوا خلاص وبقى فيهم القليل..ربنا يبارككم  _داريااه_


----------



## سمير ماهر فهيم (16 يناير 2009)

*فى شباب مابتهميش لا بالشعر ولا البس والميكاب انا مثل اهم شىء عندى قلبها وعلى فاكرة فى بنات اهم شىء عندها المظهر مش حب تخيلو انى فى بنت تقايم الشاب من حذاه انا اسف حد يصدقك ربنا مع شباب والبنات المسيح*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 يناير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا مشبشوف ولاد عندنا
هههههههههههههههه لا متفهمنويش غلط
اقصد انى مشببص على حد بيكفينى نفسى 
اما الا بتمنى يكونوا عليه
انهم يبقوا خدام لربنا صح عشان فى خدام نصف كم*


----------

